# So as if letting go of a foster baby isn't hard enough....



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

.... these two certainly aren't helping any, haha

Anyways, this utterly full of personality little boy Si has been at our house for only about 2 weeks now, and he is without a doubt one of those dogs that you just couldn't NOT love and has already wiggled his way right into all of our hearts. Everybody has been more than welcoming of this little ball of energy, and even rearranged themselves to make room on the bed for him










(seriously who couldn't like that face??)










But Si and Turbo seemed to take an undeniable liking to each other rather quickly..... I guess cuz they're both high energy and both love to play...










... which they do every single night












Anyways.... it looks like Si's time with us is coming to a close, as he's set to travel up to DC with his brother Stump this following Tuesday, so I have to drop him off Monday evening. Everybody has been giving me crap because they know how quickly I get attached to dogs (which I do, I'm not gonna lie) and how hard it would be to let him go (which it is). As if that's not bad enough, I catch Si and Turbo today in a pose










I think they're trying to tell me something here, lol. Talk about guilt trip from hell!! hahah. They're not stupid, they know what's up

I've actually gave it lots of thought, but I think it's best I don't overload myself and keep a spot open to help another foster baby that needs some help. But I certainly am gonna miss this little hambone


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you suuuuure? Absolutely positively sure? I don't know, he looks perfect for you guys. And I think, with the love you've got for your dogs, having 3 dogs doesn't' really hamper your ability to foster one more now and then, does it???
I'm just feeling for Turbo right now. But, saying that, I know you've given it a lot of thought and I know your dogs are your life, so I guess I have to respect that. But still, SOB!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. What a cute pup! They really do seem to love each other and he really does seem to fit in pretty well with your group there


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

C'mon, you can do it! I have 4 plus a cat AND 2 kids  

Si looks like a really nice dog! I've fostered 3 times, and the first one KILLED me, after that I was ok.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He is a cute little fella, but I know 4 is allot. I don't know how some of you do it. I'm a bad person and am looking forward to the day that I am back to 2 dogs. Not that I am hoping that any die soon, just would like to simplify my life at the moment.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

The thing is, I have "four" dogs, it's true. but I have a 4 year old 45lb PWD, a 12 year old 14lb bichon , a 7 year old 3 legged, 3 pound-10 ounce chihuahua, and a 9 month old 8 pound mini poodle. Sometimes it's a lot under my feet, but the majority of them are very small and easy to live with. So basically they're equivalent with one average 70lb dog= a small lab  
No way could I do 4 dogs my PWD's size. They'd eat a lot more, take up a lot more space, etc.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Herzo said:


> I'm a bad person and am looking forward to the day that I am back to 2 dogs. Not that I am hoping that any die soon, just would like to simplify my life at the moment.


I totally get what you are saying! Getting down to 2 or 3 is that much easier!


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

How cute!!! I hope that his future adoptive parents will send you pictures! This is why I unfortunately can't foster a dog -- my boyfriend won't let me... he knows I'll get attached. I help out in other ways (donate items, etc).


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh I'm just feeling sorry for myself right now because I am so sick of doctoring Turtles ears. 2 1/2 years the first time and now over a year the second time so we are in total 4 years, goodness it gets old. I guess they all come with there problems and there pluses.

She's my smallest at 45 lbs. and yes it costs us allot to feed them. Luckily her and Marlo I get allot of there meat free. So it may be a little more work but so far cheaper to feed them.

We won't discuss the vet bills..................................... :tsk:

I hope Si is getting a good home and I wish you luck in getting over him. As long as you know he is happy then it will make it much easier.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been wondering if I'd see a thread saying you were going to keep him. I give you credit for giving him up do you can foster another.,

You're so someone special, Jared.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Well I guess this does have a happy ending after all. It was a tough call and I gave it lots of thought about keeping him or not, and as much as I really did like the little guy I thought it was probably best to let him go and see what happens. I did tell the lady at this rescue group and their partner rescue group up in DC that if for whatever reason some time goes by and he somehow can't find a home, to let me know and that he always had a home with me no matter what. So I dropped him off Monday night, and he left to head up to DC Tuesday morning along with his brother Stump (his other brother Clifford already went up there about 2 weeks ago, he already had a home waiting for him), and 10 other dogs and a cat. They arrived up there late afternoon yesterday, and I just got word today that not only is Si being adopted already, but they're adopting both him AND his brother Stump! So they get to stay together . As hard as it was to let him go this was definitely relieving to hear, and makes me VERY happy that he gets to stay with his brother in their forever home 


Anyways.... on another note, when I dropped him off Monday night, I also picked up this beautiful little girl! About 6 months old..... meet Sasha! She'll probably be with us for a couple weeks as well. A friend of mine here locally is actually already interested in adopting her, which would be awesome


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome, Sasha!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Aww Sasha is adorable! Glad to hear the happy ending of your last foster as well!

What kind of dog is Sasha? She looks like she has greyhound in her.


----------

